# P'cola, Will arrive tomorrow (Sat5/5/12)



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

So I'll be showing up in your area tomorrow some time. Looking for info on whats in the area if biting and what's the best bait to use? How about trout for bait which my cousin and uncle are planning on. Reds, Cobia, Kings, I'd personally like a shark around???? 4-6' or so. Would really trip my mind. NEVER salt fished myself but they have. Got good assortment of rod's and reels including a pair of 6/0 penns and 6+ 500's etc etc. I'll be able to check into this page once we get down to our hotel and on WIFI Again.  Does anyone know where a person can rent a decent boat in the range of 17'-19' for IN pensacola bay use??? Might wanna try that for a day or so incase the piers and such arent working out for us. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Harry Tang (Jun 17, 2008)

you can book a trip with Hot spot charter,he know where the fish.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

If you don't book with hotspots charter go to hotspots bait and tackle. They're helpfull and nice to newer fisherman and out of towners than the A-holes at gulf breeze bait and tackle


----------

